# Skip shift 1-4



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

How do you know if the skip shift eliminator is installed? I bought the car used and I can shift to 2nd even if that light flashes.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Sounds like one has been installed.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

The 1st to 4th light comes on only when, Engine is 169 degrees or higher, vehical is traveling 15-19 mph, and you are 21% throtle or less.
So if the car will shift into second at that point, the skip shift has been installed.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

unless it has been tuned out like mine. just look in the tune under the cags section or at least it was there in my ls2.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

koman said:


> unless it has been tuned out like mine. just look in the tune under the cags section or at least it was there in my ls2.


What do you mean by the 'cags section'?


----------



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

I have never had to shift from 1 to 4th in my 06.


----------

